# Problem in The Crew



## xjonas97 (16. Januar 2015)

Moin ich habe folgendes problem wenn ich in The Crew bin geht in TS mein Mikro nicht mehr ... bis ich pc neustarte oder das Headset an einem anderen USB-Slot Verbinde ... 

jemand ne Idee das nervt echt ? 

gruß


----------



## Hawkins (16. Januar 2015)

Starte TS mal als Admin.


----------



## xjonas97 (16. Januar 2015)

Habs gelöst ! The Crew Regelt das Mikro beim start automatisch auf 20% muss man immer wieder hochstellen ....


----------

